# mozilla, or firefox doesn't print Chinese

## ahaau

all Chinese characters as empty blocks.

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103516

doesn't solve it  :Sad: 

btw, mozilla on debian prints Chinese by default

----------

## alienvenom

If you're using CUPS, did you compile CUPS with the "nls" use flag for Native Language Support?

Also, might want to make sure Mozilla/Firefox is compiled with "truetype" support and you have the appropriate fonts package installed.

----------

## ahaau

print to file doesn't work  :Sad: 

empty blocks in .ps

I have +nls +cjk in USE

----------

## Hauser

At location: type "about:config", right click in the page, choose "New" --> "String", configure the following fields and see if it works:

```
font.FreeType2.enable      Value:true

font.FreeType2.printing    Value:true

font.FreeType2.unhinted    Value:false

font.directory.truetype.1  Value:/path/to/your/truetype/Chinese/fonts, e.g. /usr/share/fonts/ttf/zh_CN

font.directory.truetype.2  Value:/second/path/to/your/fonts
```

----------

## torklingberg

If I set font.FreeType2.printin= true, firefox segfault every time I try to print. Printing to printer or file doesn't matter. Print preview is fine though.

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> At location: type "about:config", right click in the page, choose "New" --> "String", configure the following fields and see if it works:
> 
> ```
> font.FreeType2.enable      Value:true
> 
> ...

 

我的都设置对了，打印出来的还是方块。

中文打印是Linux的一个已知问题，目前还没有User Friendly的解决方案。

不明白Linux打印个东西怎么那么难，Windows只要装个驱动就行了。

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 不明白Linux打印个东西怎么那么难，Windows只要装个驱动就行了。

 

That is because all the printer manufacturers spend time developing drivers only for Windows.  :Sad: 

----------

## Hauser

不清楚，我這兒可以正常打印中文，Konqueror也可以。

----------

## ts

 *ahaau wrote:*   

> all Chinese characters as empty blocks.
> 
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103516
> 
> doesn't solve it 
> ...

 

You can try 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

This may help you a little. My openoffice could not use chinese-ime in kde enviroment a couple of days ago. Everything is ok now after revdep-rebuild.

----------

